# neue rahmen



## saturno (9. November 2012)

gerade beim händler den neuen rider product spezial geblättert. fusion hat zwei anzeigen drinnen, wiplash und freak, verfügbar ab frühjahr 2013. preise jeweils 2299 tacken. weiss einer mehr?


----------



## cdF600 (12. November 2012)

Der User "arise" hat mal angedeutet er wisse etwas. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt dass es da nicht mehr Infos im Web gibt. Sind die Bikes darin abgebildet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (12. November 2012)

ne, waren keine bilder bei und auf der webseite sind keine bikes zu finden.


----------



## babbsack (12. November 2012)

ich hab auch sowas gehört...
aber schon zur eurobike, also davon gehört.
dieses jahr war ja garnix zu sehen nicht mal altes zeuch, war gar kein stand da.
nächstes jahr dann wohl nochmal was neues...


----------



## Gabriel.Lorenz (13. November 2012)

Hi an alle,

hier schon vorab einige (wenige) Infos.
Wir sind momentan dabei unsere komplette Bike-Linie zu überarbeiten. Wir haben vor ca. 3 Jahren angefangen, die Produktion von Deutschland nach Taiwan zu verlagern. Die Verlagerung hat leider länger als geplant gedauert.  
Die ersten neuen Modelle werden das Whiplash und Freak Team sein. Angepeilter Liefertermin  wird Ende März/Anfang April sein.  Weitere Modelle (ua. Raid Team) werden im Laufe des Jahres (wahrscheinlich zur Eurobike) folgen. Wir haben uns lange Zeit gelassen, weil wir wollten, dass die neuen Bikes würdige Nachfolger der Kult-Bikes Whiplash, Freak, Raid, Floyd, Strangler, Terminator usw.  werden.
Pünktlich zum Frühjahr wird auch die neue komplette Webseite online sein. Bitte habt dafür Verständnis, dass wir momentan nur sehr spärlich Infos herausgeben.  Wir wollen keine heiße oder lauwarme Luft verkaufen, sondern gute Bikes. Sobald diese verfügbar sind, werden wir sie entsprechend präsentieren und pushen. Und glaubt mir, das Warten wird sich lohnen. Und ich verspreche nicht zu viel.
Grüße
Gabriel von fusion


----------



## saturno (14. November 2012)

Gabriel.Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> hier schon vorab einige (wenige) Infos.
> Wir sind momentan dabei unsere komplette Bike-Linie zu überarbeiten. Wir haben vor ca. 3 Jahren angefangen, die Produktion von Deutschland nach Taiwan zu verlagern. Die Verlagerung hat leider länger als geplant gedauert.
> ...




na hoffentlich überarbeitet ihr dann auch die qualitätsprobleme der rahmen und kommt wieder auf die qualität der ersten generation zurück. dann könnt ihr auch wieder gute bikes verkaufen.


----------



## Gabriel.Lorenz (14. November 2012)

Davon könnt ihr auf jeden Fall ausgehen.


----------



## saturno (14. November 2012)

Gabriel.Lorenz schrieb:


> Davon könnt ihr auf jeden Fall ausgehen.



was dann bedeutet, die letzten modelle waren "schrott" und jeder der einen fährt hat ein problem mit evtl. brechenden kettenstreben etc.


traurig traurig. und ersatz gibt es eh so gut wie nicht mehr bei euch.


----------



## Gabriel.Lorenz (14. November 2012)

Wie kommst Du zu so eine Schlussfolgerung: was dann bedeutet, die letzten modelle waren "schrott" und jeder der einen fährt hat ein problem mit evtl. brechenden kettenstreben etc. ? 
Wir haben uns die letzte Zeit (fast 3 Jahre !!!) ausführlich mit allen Aspekten beschäftigt. Also nicht nur mit der Entwicklung von neuen Modellen, sondern auch mit der Sicherstellung der Ersatzversorgung älterer Modelle. 
Zum besseren Verständnis: alle fusion Modelle, die in Deutschland gebaut worden sind (sprich bis Ende 2010) waren aus der ersten Baureihe, d.h.
a)	Ein Whiplash, das zwischen 2003 bis 2010 gefertigt worden ist, hatte im Laufe der Produktion nur kleinere Veränderungen (zB. Anpassung der Kennlinie an neue Dämpfer, leichtere Geometrieveränderungen) erhalten. Es blieb aber vom Konzept jedoch gleich und war somit für uns intern die erste Baureihe.
b)	Das Gleiche gilt für die Freak-Reihe (hier bitte jedoch zwischen Freak und Freak Team unterscheiden)
c)	dito Raid und Raid SL
d)	dito Floyd und Floyd SL
e)	dito Crest
f)	dito Terminator
g)	dito Strangler
h)	usw.

Die neuen Modelle, angefangen mit Whiplash und Freak Team, die ab 2013 lanciert werden, sind aus der neuen (zweiten) Baureihe. Hier wird alles neu sein, bis auf das Konzept des Float Links. D.h. die überragende und von der Konkurrenz viel kopierte jedoch nie erreichte Kinematik bleibt, der Rest wird komplett neu entwickelt. Im Klartext heißt das: die Optik des Rahmens wird sich radikal ändern. Mehr möchten wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jedoch nicht verraten.


----------



## arise (14. November 2012)

das ist so nich gaaanz richtig (rohrdurchmesser)...aber wem ein rahmen bricht oder mit ner stabilere wippe äugelt, dem kann fachmännisch geholfen werden. Es wäre schön mal ein paar lebend Bilder zu sehen...dann würden sicherlich einige anfangen Geld zu sparen und sich auf die ersten testergebnisse freuen..den aussehen tunse mal richtig gut !


----------



## grandoldnowi (14. November 2012)

...da kann ich dir nur Recht geben...es gibt sicherlich einige hier, die sich demnächst ein neues Bike zulegen möchten und evt. auch gerne wieder ein Fusion, aber nur auf Hörensagen fällt das Warten auf neue Modelle schon extrem schwer...geht zumindest mir so !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (15. November 2012)

Bin nach wie vor überzeugter Freak-Fahrer. Bin bisher noch kein Enduro testgefahren (das sind einige), das so überzeugend war, dass ich mein Freak hergeben wollte. 
Auch kann ich mich nicht über den Service bei Rahmenbrüchen (bisher 2, 1x Kettenstrebe,1 x Hauptrahmen) beklagen. Ging alles problemlos über die Bühne. 
Allerdings müsste das neue Freak schon sehr überzeugend sein, um erneut in Frage zu kommen. Momentan gibt es halt schon tolle Bikes von deutschen Firmen (z.B. Last Herb, Alutech Fanes, Nicolai Helius, Propain Tyee, ICB by Carver) die auch aus Taiwan kommen (bis auf Nicolai). 
Wenn ein neues Bike bei mir her soll, werde ich mir das neue Freak sicher ansehen. Das Vertrauen in die "Technical Reference" muß sich Fusion aber erst komplett neu verdienen!


----------



## 6TiWon (18. November 2012)

mein 2007er freak war ein klasse bike, was das fahrverhalten angeht.
wenn ich allerdings innerhalb von 2 jahren 3 mal bruch an der kettenstrebe habe, zeugt das meiner meinung nach nicht von solider maschinenbaukunst.  und wenn dann noch der service von fusion so toll ist, dass ich (zwar 1x garantie und 1 x kulanz, aber immer 40 euro porto!!!) 3 verschiedenfarbige hinterbaustreben bekomme, find ich das bikekonzept FUSION echt bescheiden.
habe mich dann sehr entäuscht von der marke zurückgezogen und schweren herzen mein damaliges traumbike verkauft. schade schade schade...
das wars von mir und raus bin ich.


----------



## cdF600 (23. November 2012)

Das z.B. ist doch ein einwandfreier Float-Link Rahmen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/75829-clean-rahmen-mit-rechnung-und-garantie-aus-2012-no-nicolai

Als echten 4-Gelenker mit Horst-Link hab ich das so außer von den bekannten Bodo Probst-Entwicklungen (Cube, Votec, Fusion) noch nicht gesehen.

Der schaut ganz gut aus, aber es fehlt wie bei den Fusions die ISCG-Aufnahme.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Der schaut ganz gut aus, aber es fehlt wie bei den Fusions die ISCG-Aufnahme.



Hmh, wenn bei den neuen dann auch die ISCG- Aufnahme fehlt.....  evtl. ein Prototyp??


----------



## Hintertaunus (27. November 2012)

der "Prototyp" ist ein Drössiger XRA
und z.B. hier zu kaufen:

http://bike-x-perts.com/droessiger-fully-rahmen-xr-tapered.html


----------



## cdF600 (27. November 2012)

Bis auf den angegebenen Federweg kommt das hin. Den Rahmen kannte ich noch nicht. Ist ja interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (27. November 2012)

das freak und w..... sehen besser aus


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. November 2012)

Hintertaunus schrieb:


> der "Prototyp" ist ein Drössiger XRA
> und z.B. hier zu kaufen:
> 
> http://bike-x-perts.com/droessiger-fully-rahmen-xr-tapered.html



Aaah, und wieder was gelernt!! Dank dir für die Info

Gruss
chris


----------



## 7upKG (4. Dezember 2012)

na da schau an, kanns irgendwie gar nicht glauben. Freak wieder aktiv.

Da hat ja Fusion was zu tun, damit die wieder wer kauft.#


Allso, mein freak von 2006 bricht einfach nicht  wobei ich entlich mal was anderes fahren will. 
Mein Whip ex, ist gebrochen gewesen und ich musste warten und warten und warten und warten.


----------



## arise (26. Dezember 2012)

es tut sich was...! bald wird getestet !


----------



## GoldenerGott (11. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr mein 2004'er Raid immer noch gerne, auch wenn es schon der 3. Hauptrahmen ist. Der Hinterbau ist noch original. Die Hauptrahmen wurden auch immer in der Originalfarbe lackiert, auch der letzte Kulanztausch.
Leider wurde der letzte Hauptrahmen auch so verändert, dass der Hauptdrehpunkt des Umlenkhebels etwas anders sitzt (auf einem Gusset), weshalb der Hinterbau nur noch 117 mm Federweg bietet, was mich etwas enttäuscht.  Ich wollte 2004 ein Enduro Bike und jetzt habe ich ein verfettetes XC-Bike mit flachen Winkeln.
Man merkt den Unterschied zwar nicht sofort, aber ab und zu könnte ich die fehlenden 13 mm schon gut brauchen. Das Freak gab es damals leider noch nicht. Das kam erst 2 Monate später auf den Markt, nachdem ich das Raid hatte. Das Whiplash war mir damals etwas zu fett. Weniger Ärger hätte mir aber weder das Freak, noch das Whiplash gebracht, so wie es aussieht. Das Raid war schließlich der Grund, weshalb ich mir geschworen habe nie wieder ein Bike zu kaufen, das in Deutschland geschweißt wurde oder - und vor allem und - von Bodo Probst konstruiert. Auch wenn die Probst Bikes immer super zu fahren waren. Leider hatte ich halt keines länger als 4 Jahre, weil sie dann immer spätestens kaputt waren, wobei die ersten Brüche immer, wenn sie brachen, immer nach 1000 km auftraten. 
Vielleicht sollte ich als Prototypentester anfangen. 

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich die neuen Fusion Bikes auch grundsätzlich ablehenn kann. Gescheißt in Taiwan, was schonmal gut ist, konstruiert von anderen Ingenieuren, aber mit Float-Link. Klingt interessant. Trotzdem hat die Marke bei mir sehr viel Vertrauen verspielt.


----------



## Skeletor23 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mein altes Fusion Whiplash echt geliebt.
Ein tolles Bike das trotz > 17kg noch super für Enduro Touren ging.







Leider dann nach einem Jahr einen Riss entdeckt. Dann wurde ich von Fusion ein ganzes Jahr lang ständig vertröstet bis ich endlich einen Ersatzrahmen bekam.
Nach 5 Minütiger Begutachtung dann festgestellt das auch der schon einen Riss in einer Schweissnaht hatte.
Dann nochmal länger Zeit vertröstet und dann bekam ich einen zu großen Freak Rahmen, weil sonst nix mehr da war.

Also wenn Fusion noch mal Fuß fassen will, dann sollte man vor allem dafür Sorgen das sich der Service und alles drumherum verbessert. Da muss einfach Vertrauen wieder aufgebaut werden.

Und trotz dem ganzen Hickhack würde ich mich freuen bald wieder neue Whiplashes zu sehen. Ist einfach optisch und technisch ein tolles Bike gewesen!


----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2013)

arise schrieb:


> es tut sich was...! bald wird getestet !



aha, das hatten ja bisher imemr die käufer der bikes übernommen


----------



## o_0 (13. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin heiß auf die neuen Räder!


----------



## saturno (21. Januar 2013)

o_0 schrieb:


> Also ich bin heiß auf die neuen Räder!



hoffentlich wirds dir nicht zu kalt beim warten. nix neues auf der webseite, die zeigt immer noch die infos aus 2012 zur eurobike an. sehr fortschrittliches unternehmen


aber, wenns noch etwas dauert, dann können sie die "rahmen" wenn sie denn mal gezeigt werden, gleich als 2014er modelle anpreisen.


----------



## raschaa (22. Januar 2013)

sind doch schon 2014er, wir haben ja schließlich bald Februar 2013....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> sind doch schon 2014er, wir haben ja schließlich bald Februar 2013....



stimmt, hab ich vergessen. die saison 2013 ist ja schon am auslaufen


----------



## captainz3 (7. Februar 2013)

Laaaaannnnngssam tut sich was! Aber die Kollegen von fusion geben sich aktuell immerhin noch 113 Tage Zeit!

http://www.fusion-bikes.de/fusion/index.php


----------



## Muellbeutel (7. Februar 2013)

UI, das ist mal ne Ansage, wäre peinlich so einen Countdown zu starten und dann...  Lassen wir das.  14er Modelle, feinfein.


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> UI, das ist mal ne Ansage, wäre peinlich so einen Countdown zu starten und dann...  Lassen wir das.  14er Modelle, feinfein.



na ja, berlin ber machts vor. da wurde ja schon mehrfach die starttermine geändert


----------



## arise (8. Februar 2013)

cool....endlich mal en Bild von einem der whipprotos..! hab mich auch über die 100 tage gewundert.....gibt ja nichmehr viel zu meckern án den teilen...aber lieber etwas ankündigen was man halten kann, als seine kunden woche um woche zu vertrösten .

ps: das whip wird etwas mehr in die eckr freeride gehn als sein vorgänger....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Februar 2013)

naja, viel wird wirklich nicht ausgelassen...
find´s nur schade, auch für fusion selbst, da sich trotzdem einige leute zur zeit neue räder zulegen möchten, aber nachdem man von den Fusions noch relativ wenig weiß(geometrie(die angaben im MTBrider produktspecial stimmen nicht!) etc.), werden da nicht viele auf "irgendein" super-radl noch über ein viertel Jahr warten!.

Obwohl es mich schon sehr interessiert...

  @Gabriel.Lorenz
wann werden denn mal bilder von Nizza veröffentlicht?


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

ich bin auch mal gespannt auf die ersten Bilder und geo-daten. Ein Freund von mir, ist mit FUSION beim testen dabei, spricht von "moderner" Geo und dem selben super Fahrwerk wie eh! Er ist begeistert!


----------



## Michael_MTB (25. Februar 2013)

Kann einer von den Insidern nicht mal Bild von der Seite posten??
Ich bin so heiß auf das neue Freak.
gruß Michael


----------



## arise (25. Februar 2013)

ne bilder gibts erst nach dem ablauf der 100 tage.....sorry....aber kann die begeisterung bestätigen....im direkten vergleich zum fanes.....gute arbeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (5. März 2013)

Hier findet ihr die erste Printwerbung am Backcover der neuen (deutschsprachigen) Dirt!!

Ausserdem werdet ihr auch auf Facebook mit News versorgt.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fusion-Bikes-GmbH/480796815302636?ref=hl


Gruß Ben


----------



## 7upKG (6. März 2013)

bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen, freu ich mich.


----------



## o_0 (11. März 2013)

.


----------



## Michael1989 (1. April 2013)

Joa ist auf jedenfall mal interessant zu wissen,mit was Fusion seinen Kunden locken bzw überzeugen möchte...wieder Geld bei diesen Unternehmen zu lassen. 

So vertale Schnitzer mit Rissen oder Schlechten Kundenservice darf sich Fusion nicht nochmal erlauben..Sollte sich die Serie wieder mit einem Vertrauensvollen Fuß absetzen können,wäre ich doch überrascht.

Mal sehen was draus wird..Mein Whiplash ist jedenfalls richtig goil


----------



## captainz3 (4. März 2014)

Back to the future...?

_"Verfügbarkeit weitere 14er Modelle 
 Der Downhiller Terminator ist ab Ende Februar 2014...."_
Entweder ist nur die Fusion webside noch nicht auf dem neusten Stand und der Terminator
wird auch ohne Darstellung auf der webside bereits ausgeliefert....oder man
glaubt an den Zeitsprung? Woran hängt's?


----------



## saturno (6. März 2014)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Hier findet ihr die erste Printwerbung am Backcover der neuen (deutschsprachigen) Dirt!!
> 
> Ausserdem werdet ihr auch auf Facebook mit News versorgt.
> 
> ...





wenn man den letzen eintrag vom 9. januar als news bezeichnenen kann

die aktualität ist wie die der webseite, einfach besch..sen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (6. März 2014)

Oh mannnnnn,

es tut mir wirklich leid das sagen zu müssen, aber es macht den anschein als hätte Fusion nicht aus den fehlern der vergangenheit gelernt... viel tam tam und bisher nix zu sehen....


----------

